

Why a man eats another man's heart - davidchua
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/05/15/opinion/dawes-syria-video/index.html

======
mqzaidi
Maybe its not politically correct to point it out, but here is a bit of
history.This isn't unprecedented in Arabia.

Hind, the pagan wife of Abu Sufyan, hired a slave to assassinate Hamzah, an
uncle of Prophet Muhammad, and then chewed his liver.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hind_bint_Utbah>

What kind of people do that? People who feel Hind is worthy of emulation and
respect, because she eventually accepted Islam.

